# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lëvizja me Vizë brenda BE..

## Peniel

*Lehtësimi i vizave për qytetarët e Shqipërisë*

Një udhëtim më i lehtë drejt Bashkimit Evropian bëhet një realitet për qytetarët e Shqipërisë - ky është dhe qëllimi i Marrëveshjes së Lehtësimit të Vizave lidhur mes BE-së dhe Shqipërisë. Qëllimi i regjimit të ri të vizave është që të lehtësojë lëshimin e vizave me afat të shkurtër për personat me kombësi shqiptare. Kjo duhet ta bëjë perspektivën evropiane të Shqipërisë më të prekshme për qytetarët e saj. Lehtësimi i vizave është hapi i parë konkret drejt një regjimi udhëtimi pa viza.

Marrëveshja e Lehtësimit të Vizave ka avantazhe për gjithë shtetasit e Shqipërisë që udhëtojnë drejt BE-së në formën e një vize me tarifë të ulët (35 € në vend të 60 € që janë aplikuar kryesisht deri tani) dhe me një proces aplikimi për vizë më të përshpejtuar (maksimumi 10 ditë si rregull kryesor). Ka gjithashtu avantazhe për grupe të gjera që paraqiten në formën e një dokumenti më të thjeshtë kërkesash që duhet të plotësohen për qëllime udhëtimi, dhe rregulla më të qarta për vizat me shumë hyrje. Për kategori të caktuara të njerëzve të tilla, si studentë dhe pensionistë, vizat do të jepen falas.

Kjo broshurë jep informacion bazë për të gjithë aplikantët e interesuar rreth rregullave dhe parimeve për lëshimin e vizave me afat të shkurtër. Shtetet Anëtare të BE-së do të ndërmarrin hapa për të garantuar që të gjitha rregullimet ekzistuese të jenë në përputhje mepërmbajtjen dhe frymën e Marrëveshjes së Lehtësimit të Vizave dhe do të japin informacione më të detajuara në faqen e internetit të shërbimit të tyre konsullor. Informacione më të hollësishme do të keni mundësi që t’i gjeni dhe në faqen e internetit të Delegacionit të Komisionit Evropian në Tiranë dhe të qeverisë së Shqipërisë. 

http://www.delalb.cec.eu.int/en/visa_facilitation/ 


*Dokumentat që kërkohen*

Për kategoritë e personave të renditura më poshtë, kërkohen vetëm dokumentat e përmendura për të justifikuar qëllimin e udhëtimit.

Kërkesa e përgjithshme për paraqitjen e vetë personit për dorëzimin e aplikimit për vizë dhe të dokumentave mbështetëse do të mbetet e pandryshuar. Në raste individuale, kur ka dyshime në lidhje me qëllimin e udhëtimit, synimin e kërkuesit të vizës për t’u kthyer në vendin e tij/të saj të origjinës apo të provës së zotërimit të mjeteve të mjaftueshme për të përballuar jetesën në raport me zgjatjen dhe qëllimin e udhëtimit, kërkuesi për vizë mund të thirret për një intervistë më të detajuar në ambasadë/konsullatë. Kërkuesi i vizës mund të paraqesë vetë dokumenta shtesë ose nëse i kërkohen në mënyrë të posaçme nga zyrtari konsullor.

a) për anëtarët e delegacioneve zyrtare të cilët, në bazë të një ftese zyrtare drejtuar Republikës së Shqipërisë, duhet të marrin pjesë në takime, konsultime, negociata ose programe shkëmbimi, sikurse dhe veprimtari që mbahen në territorin e Shteteve Anëtare nga organizata ndërqeveritare:
një letër nga një autoritet shqiptar që konfirmon se kërkuesi i vizës është anëtar i delegacionit zyrtar dhe një kopje të ftesës zyrtare të dërguar nga institucioni i Bashkimit Evropian ose Shteti Anëtar;

b) për biznesmenët dhe përfaqësuesit e organizatave të biznesit:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga pala mikëpritëse që mund të jetë një person juridik, kompani, organizatë, autoritet ose komitet organizativ, e vërtetuar nga Dhoma e Tregtisë së Republikës së Shqipërisë;

c) për gazetarët:
një vërtetim (origjinali) i lëshuar nga organizata e punës që vërteton se ai (ajo) është gazetar(e) dhe një dokument nga punëdhënësi që deklaron se qëllimi i vizitës është ushtrimi i gazetarisë;

d) për personat që marrin pjesë në veprimtaritë shkencore, kulturore dhe artistike, përfshirë këtu programet universitare dhe programe të tjera shkëmbimi;
një kërkesë (origjinale)me shkrim nga organizata mikëpritësë ;

e) për përfaqësuesit e organizatave të shoqërisë civile që udhëtojnë për trajnime mësimore, seminare, konferenca, programe shkëmbimi:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) të lëshuar nga organizata mikëpritëse, një konfirmim që personi përfaqëson organizatën e shoqërisë civile dhe një vërtetim që provon që një organizatë e tillë është e regjistruar në përputhje me legjislacionin kombëtar;

f) për nxënësit, studentët, studentët pas-universitarë dhe mësuesit që i shoqërojnë ata që udhëtojnë për qëllime studimi ose trajnime mësimore, programe shkëmbimi apo veprimtari të tjera që kanë lidhje me shkollën:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) ose një vërtetim i regjistrimit (origjinal) nga universiteti mikëpritës dhe ai i origjinës ose kartat e studentit ose vërtetimet e kurseve që do të ndiqen;

g) për pjesëmarrësit në aktivitete sportive ndërkombëtare dhe personat që i shoqërojnë ata në cilësinë e kapacitetit profesional:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga organizata mikëpritëse (federatat kombëtare të sportit ose Komitetet Olimpike Kombëtare të Shteteve Anëtare);

h) për pjesëmarrësit në programe zyrtare shkëmbimi të organizuara mes qyteteve të binjakëzuara: një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga ana e Shefit të Administratës/Kryetarit të Bashkisë së këtyre qyteteve;

për të afërm të ngushtë të familjes – bashkëshort(e), fëmijë (duke përfshirë fëmijët e birësuar), prindërit (duke përfshirë edhe prindërit kujdestarë), gjyshërit dhe nipërit, që vizitojnë qytetarë shqiptarë që banojnë ligjërisht në territorin e Shteteve Anëtare: një kërkesë me shkrim nga personi pritës duke përfshirë dhe dëshminë e marrëdhënies dhe të vendit të qëndrimit (origjinale);

j) për persona që marrin pjesë në ceremoni varrimi ushtarak ose civil: një dokument zyrtar (origjinal) që konfirmon ekzistencën dhe ruajtjen e varrit dhe lidhjen mes kërkuesit të vizës dhe të varrosurit;

k) për personat e persekutuar politikisht gjatë regjimit komunist në Republikën e Shqipërisë:
vërtetim i lëshuar nga Instituti për Integrim i të Persekutuarve, dhe
një ftesë (origjinale) e lëshuar nga një autoritet, organizatë kombëtare ose ndërkombëtare (përfshirë dhe organizata jo qeveritare të një Shtetit Anëtar) apo një institucioni evropian;

l) për shoferët që kryejnë shërbime të transportit ndërkombëtar të mallrave dhe pasagjerëve për në territoret e Shteteve Anëtare me automjete të regjistruara në Republikën e Shqipërisë:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga shoqatat kombëtare (unionet) e transportuesve që përcakton qëllimin, kohëzgjatjen dhe shpeshtësinë e udhëtimeve;

m) për personat që udhëtojnë për turizëm:
një vërtetim apo rezervim (origjinal) lëshuar nga një agjensi udhëtimi apo një operator turistik i akredituar nga Shtetet Anëtare që konfirmon rezervimin e një udhëtimit të organizuar;

n) për personat që duhet të udhëtojnë për arsye mjekësore dhe personat e nevojshëm shoqërues:
një dokument zyrtar i institucionit mjekësor që konfirmon tre elementë (domosdoshmërinë e kujdesit shëndetësor në këtë institucion, domosdoshmërinë e të qënit i shoqëruar dhe provën e pasjes së mjeteve të mjaftueshme financiare për të paguar trajtimin mjekësor)

o) për anëtarë të profesioneve të tilla që marrin pjesë në ekspozita ndërkombëtare, konferenca, simpoziume, seminare ose veprimtari të tilla të ngjashme të mbajtura në territorin e Shteteve Anëtare:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga organizata mikëpritëse që konfirmon që personi në fjalë do të marrë pjesë në veprimtari;

p) për anëtarët e ekuipazhit të trenave, frigoriferëve dhe lokomotivave që udhëtojnë në territoret e Shteteve Anëtare;
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga kompania e hekurudhave që cilëson qëllimin, kohëzgjatjen dhe shpeshtësinë e udhëtimeve;

q) për personat që marrin pjesë në ceremoni varrimi:
një dokument zyrtar që konfirmon faktin e vdekjes, sikurse dhe konfirmimin e lidhjes familjare apo të ndonjë tjetër lidhjeje mes kërkuesit të vizës dhe të varrosurit;

r) për përfaqësuesit e komuniteteve fetare në Republikën e Shqipërisë:
një kërkesë me shkrim (origjinale) nga një komunitet fetar i regjistruar në Republikën e Shqipërisë që cilëson qëllimin, kohëzgjatjen dhe shpeshtësinë e udhëtimeve;


BURIMI: *Ministria e Jashtme e Shqipërisë.*

----------

